# Toro 826OE repower



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have an 826OE that has been great for the several years that I have owned it. I always thought that it was a little underpowered in really heavy snow. The stock engine is a Briggs 250cc, 11.50. I got a super deal on a 305cc, 14.50 engine so I decided to swap it out.
Engine bolt patterns are different but the frame and mounting plate had two sets of holes so I moved the motor mount studs to the appropriate holes. The swap took me a couple of hours but went fairly well. 
The only issue is that the crank on the 250cc is a bit longer and the pulleys don't line up 100% with the 305cc engine. I put a spacer between the crank and pulley assembly and the machine runs ok although the driven pulley is still offset from the lower pulleys by at least 1/8". The pulley mount bolt needs to be 1/4 to 1/2" longer than the stock bolt. 
I have yet to test the machine in snow. The 305cc is much heavier than the 250cc and affects the balance of the machine. It's quite a bit lighter on the front end now. 
Anyone else do this swap? Wondering if I should try to get a different pulley to improve the alignment?
Looking forward to the next snowfall. :smile2:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I did a swap of that engine, but on a different machine than the Toro. (Troy-Bilt 2410 vs Toro PowerMax . . . but they are both red, so not much difference :wink2: )

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/111754-re-powering-troy-bilt-2410-w-b-s-305cc.html

I did the same as you in terms of mounting by finding a matching set of machine holes on the chassis. The crankshaft did come up short as I recall, so I had to get a new set of pulleys and extend the shaft a by about 3/4". Check out my thread for some ideas, and also post some pictures of what you have.

Is the pulley a dual/combination pulley, or separate drive/auger pulleys? One concern is that you have enough of the pulley (s) on the shaft so nothing catastrophic will happen. Did you get a new bolt for the shaft as well?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-wwp:


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> I did a swap of that engine, but on a different machine than the Toro. (Troy-Bilt 2410 vs Toro PowerMax . . . but they are both red, so not much difference :wink2: )
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/111754-re-powering-troy-bilt-2410-w-b-s-305cc.html
> 
> ...


The pulley assembly is three pieces. A half sheave for the drive, a heavy longer center section and another smaller sheave for the auger drive. There is quite an bit of the shaft engaged in the center section which does most of the work although I would have preferred more. Getting a new bolt on Tuesday. 
I'll check out your thread and will try to post some pics this week.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Read your thread Ted. Great write up. I just hooked up the LED light that was on the blower directly to the output leads and it seems to work well at any speed above idle.
So signs of burning any oil. I always break the engine in with non synthetic oil then switch to synthetic. Running 5W30 on all of my winter gear.


----------

